
Working Productively in Bash’s Vi Command Line Editing Mode (with Cheat Sheet) - apu
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-vi-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/?search=vi
======
xenoterracide
awesome... I never new that bash could do this.

~~~
anewaccountname
Why not? I old you it could.

